

Perl6 Logo - draegtun
http://www.wall.org/~larry/camelia.pdf

======
draegtun
Seeing there is a new Arc logo (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637464>)
I thought this submission might be of interest.

Logo comes from this thread:
[http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl6.language/2009/03/m...](http://www.nntp.perl.org/group/perl.perl6.language/2009/03/msg31260.html)

Oh and the Ruby community have kindly produced a Perl6 alternative logo ;-)

* <http://static.destiney.com/perl6_logo.png>

* [http://groups.google.com/group/ruby-talk-google/msg/acb17fb9...](http://groups.google.com/group/ruby-talk-google/msg/acb17fb9a9bf0d84)

~~~
SwellJoe
This just seems to indicate that language designers should never be allowed
near graphics programs. Even language designers that are also painters.

~~~
draegtun
Its certainly whimsical ;-)

------
pierrefar
Really?

~~~
draegtun
Its was produced by Larry Wall so who knows!

Here are some more "likely" ideas from the Rakudo website:
<http://www.rakudo.org/some-rakudo-logo-ideas>

------
snorkel
At least it doesn't use gradients.

